# Se supone que



## Fiorentinus

Ciao a tutti!

Avrei una piccola domanda da porre a coloro che parlano sia lo Spagnolo che l'Italiano. Come tradurreste voi le seguenti frasi in grassetto?

*¡Se suponía que éramos amigos* hijo de puta! ¡No puedo creer que VOS me hayas jodido así!
*¡Se suponía que eras mi amigo *hijo de puta! ¡No puedo creer que VOS me hayas jodido así!
*¡Se supone que sos mi amigo! *¡Por favor no me hagas esto!
*¡Se supone que somos amigos! *¡Por favor me hagas esto!

Se mai capitasse a me di doverle usare, anche se sono sicuro che non sarebbero del tutto corrette, direi forse una cosa del genere:
*
¡Dovevamo essere amici *stronzo/figlio di puttana! Non ci posso credere che TU mi abbia sconvolto la vita così/in tal modo!
*¡Dovevi essere mio amico *stronzo/figlio di puttana! Non ci posso credere che TU mi abbia sconvolto la vita così/in tal modo!
*¡Dovresti essere mio amico! *Ti prego, non mi fare questo!
*¡Dovremmo essere amici! *Ti prego, non mi fare questo! 

CREDO IO che tradotte così e dette in quel modo, sia la sfumatura che il significato esatto del verbo "suponer" in quel contesto, non vengano del tutto conservati/rispettati (particolarmente nell'ultima frase). Ma dato che è solo da un anno che studio l'Italiano, è molto probabile che mi sbagli. Secondo voi quale sarebbe la maniera più corretta di tradurle (sempre cercando di conservare lo stesso significato)? 

Avete altri suggerimenti? Spero sinceramente di sbagliarmi e che 'l significato delle frasi da me tradotte sia lo stesso in entrambe le lingue. 

Grazie in anticipo per le vostre risposte e scusate la lunghezza del post!


----------



## SoulAndHeart

Ciao,
provo ad aiutarti. Per le prime due frasi si potrebbe dire:
 1. Pensavo/credevo che fossimo amici ...! (in italiano un solo punto esclamativo in fondo alla frase)
2. Pensavo/credevo che fossi mio amico ...
Mentre forse per le ultime, però non sono sicurissima:
 3. e 4. Si dà il caso che tu sia mio amico/che siamo amici! Per favore/Ti prego, non farmi questo!


----------



## Fiorentinus

Ciao, sì scusami non so perché ne ho messi due! Va bene, ma non era esattamente la risposta che cercavo poiché pensavo/credevo che fossimo amici sarebbe pensaba/pensé/creía/creí que éramos amigos il cui significato non è quello di se suponía que éramos amigos. Le due frasi sono piuttosto simili ma c'è comunque una lieve differenza fra di loro. Per quanto riguardano le due ultimi frasi, personalmente non ho mai sentito dire una cosa del genere  quindi se non ne sei sicura te tantomeno lo sarò io! Ma allora le frasi che ho tradotto io non vanno bene affatto? Grazie ancora!


----------



## King Crimson

Ciao Fiorentinus,
francamente non so darti suggerimenti che consentano di salvare la differenza di sfumature che tu vedi (probabilmente a causa della mia limitata conoscenza dello spagnolo). Le uniche proposte che mi vengono in mente non sono traduzioni letterali e hanno un tono piuttosto informale, ad esempio per la prima frase:
_Meno male che dovevamo essere amici,...
E si che dovevamo essere amici, ...
Meno male che dicevi di essere mio amico, ...
E si che dicevi di essere mio amico, ...

_
P.S. attenzione a postare frasi che contengano testo che non sia in italiano o spagnolo, i mod sono piuttosto severi in questo forum


----------



## Mos_l

Fiorentinus said:


> Ma allora le frasi che ho tradotto io non vanno bene affatto? Grazie ancora!



A dire il vero le tue traduzioni non hanno granchè senso in Italiano. 
Mentre "Pensavo/credevo che fossimo amici ..." scorre liscio ed è di uso comune.


----------



## Fiorentinus

Eh, però pensavo/credevo fossimo amici = pensaba/creía que éramos amigos ≠ se suponía que éramos amigos. 

Non è che non vogliano dire la stessa cosa, il problema è che c'è una differenza sottile tra di loro. E come quella che possiamo trovare in:

"Paolo *devi* fare i compiti da solo".
"Paolo *bisogna che* tu faccia i compiti da solo". 

Ecco, come vedete le due frasi hanno praticamente lo stesso significato ma hanno qualcosa di diverso. Forse quello che le distingue l'una dall'altra è la situazione nella quale la useresti o una cosa del genere... Comunque è molto probabile che non ci sia un'espressione equivalente in Italiano e quindi mi sa che mi dovrò accontentare con "pensavo (che) fossimo amici" anche se non è proprio quello che intendevo! 

Grazie a tutti comunque!


----------



## Mos_l

Credo che negli esempi riportati nel tuo post iniziale "suponer" non si traduca con il verbo "dovere"... a me personalmente suona male.

anche nella frase  *¡Se supone que somos amigos!*¡Por favor no me hagas esto!
puoi semplicemente dire "Siamo amici! Per favore non farlo" perchè la sfumatura si capisce dal contesto e, in quel contesto, due amici non si direbbero mai: "*Dovremmo essere amici! *Ti prego, non mi fare questo!" ...oltre ad essere una frase farragginosa non rende la sfumatura che vorresti dare.
(per non parlare di: *"Dovevi essere mio amico *stronzo/figlio di puttana!" che è una frase inguardabile/inascoltabile).

Potresti tradurre con un "Immagino che siamo amici" ma cambia il contesto.
Credo che la miglior soluzione sia: "Pensavo che fossimo amici!"

diversi sono gli esempi:

"Paolo! *Devi* fare i compiti da solo".
"Paolo, *bisogna che* tu faccia i compiti da solo _se vuoi imparare qualcosa_!


.


----------



## Fiorentinus

Le frasi "Dovresti essere mio amico" e "dovevi essere mio amico", giusto perché lo sappiate, me le hanno date due amici Italiani _[...]_. Quindi se due madrelingua l'hanno detto non credo poi che sia così sbagliato... Io non avevo idea di come tradurle e siccome loro mi avevan detto che si poteva dire così le ho tradotte così in questo post... mica me le sono inventate io. 

Comunque, quella che userei io di quelle che mai dato te sarebbe "siamo amici, non mi fare questo". E te l'ho già detto due volte, se non di più, che "pensavo tu fossi mio amico/pensavo fossimo amici" non è la stessa cosa _[...]_. 
Grazie, si vede che non c'è un'espressione equivalente. Mi accontento con "siamo amici, non mi fare questo".


----------



## Geviert

> Credo che negli esempi riportati nel tuo post iniziale "suponer" non si  traduca con il verbo "dovere"... a me personalmente suona male.



Infatti, dall'inizio la domanda è sballata. 



> Quindi se due madrelingua l'hanno detto non credo poi che sia così sbagliato... I



Sin duda, Fiorentinus, la frase en sí no es incorrecta, depende en qué contexto te la han traducido del inglés. A nosotros (imagino que no soy el único), nos parece inadecuada.  




> A dire il vero le tue traduzioni non hanno granchè senso in Italiano.
> Mentre "Pensavo/credevo che fossimo amici ..." scorre liscio ed è di uso comune.



ovviamente, oltre ai suggerimenti (più precisi, cfr. #4) di super King (meritato, dai)


----------



## Fiorentinus

Ahò gente, ma non riuscite a capire che non è la stessa cosa?

Pensavo noi fossimo amici = pensaba que éramos amigos. ECCO L'ESPRESSIONE EQUIVALENTE. Poi, in spagnolo pensaba que éramos amigos NON E' LO STESSO DI se suponía que éramos amigos.

Conclusione ben chiarina perché lo capiate una volta per tutte: pensavo fossimo amici non equivale a pensaba que éramos amigos DATO CHE pensaba que éramos amigos non ha proprio lo stesso significato di se suponía que éramos amigos.

_[...]_


Geviert said:


> Sin duda, Fiorentinus, la frase en sí no es incorrecta, depende en qué contexto te la han traducido del inglés. A nosotros (imagino que no soy el único), nos parece inadecuada.



Ma che tu dici? Mi avete appena detto che l'uso del verbo dovere nella frase era addirittura sbagliata. E loro me le hanno tradotte nello stesso contesto che vi ho dato io.


----------



## Geviert

> Pensavo noi fossimo amici = pensaba que éramos amigos. ECCO  L'ESPRESSIONE EQUIVALENTE. Poi, in spagnolo pensaba que éramos amigos  NON E' LO STESSO DI se suponía que éramos amigos.



El problema es otro Fiorentinus: estás traduciendo (y pensando) *literalmente* las dos frases. No olvidemos que se trata de la traducción de una *interjección* (o frase exclamativa). La interjecciones no siempre (por suerte) son adecuadas traduciéndolas literalmente. Por este motivo, en el contexto específico del _quesito _que nos has propuesto, en italiano corriente, estándar y pertinente, se dice como ha sido propuesto. No excluyo otras posibilidades dado que se trata de una interjección (a esto me refería con lo inadecuado). Las propuestas de King me bastarían en un registro rico sinceramente, si deseas añade el signo: 
_
Meno male che dovevamo essere amici!
E si che dovevamo essere amici!
Meno male che dicevi di essere mio amico!
E si che dicevi di essere mio amico!

_a pesar que no son literales en relación al verbo "suponer", en todas se mantiene el sentido (adecuado) de la suposición.


----------



## Fiorentinus

Bueno antes que nada "se supone que", no es una interjección... Una interjección sería por ejemplo, ¡Alto! ¡Ay! ¡Sh! así que no tiene mucho que ver con lo que estamos hablando. 

Ya se que lo estoy traduciendo literalmente pero es que yo no quiero saber como diríamos la frase para *aproximarnos* al significado de se supone que, yo quiero saber si existe una expression que quiera decir *exactamente* lo mismo *en todos los sentidos.*

El problema con "pensavo che fossimo amici" es que *aunque no dudo que pueda efectivamente tener el mismo significado de "se suponía que éramos amigos" en italiano*, también tiene *OTROS* possibles significados como el de _"pensava/credevo/ero sotto l'impressione che fossimo amici"_ que repito, tiene algo que lo distingue de "se suponía que éramos amigos". Quiero decir que es *menos especifico*. Es como si te digo como se dice banana en italiano y vos me decís "frutta". Si, la banana es una fruta y en algunos casos podrías directamente decir frutta pero yo quiero saber como se dice BANANA, no FRUTTA. En algunos idiomas por ejemplo hay multiples formas de decir nieve de acuerdo a su estado físico, o sea si es bien compacta, o más liquida, etc. Mientras que nosotros probablemente diríamos nieve, ellos tendrán una palabra para cada tipo de nieve. Entonces si yo te digo como se diría tal y tal tipo de nieve en español vos dirías que se dice simplemente nieve, pero no estarías haciéndole justicia a la frase. A lo mejor para acercarte mas al significado usarías adjetivos adicionales como nieve (bien compacta), no dirías solo nieve. Para mi, pensavo fossimo amici es como si ustedes me estuvieran diciendo solo '_nieve'_ en vez de '_nieve bien compacta'_ que es lo que estoy buscando. Estoy segurísimo que se puede decir nieve y estaría bien, pero quisiera saber si existe alguna forma de decir esa 'nieve bien compacta'. Tutto qui. Spero che abbiate capito la metafora...

Comunque pure gli altri suggerimenti che mi avete dato vanno bene, l'unica cosa è che sono approssimazioni che hanno tra l'altro equivalenti in spagnolo come "meno male che dovevamo essere amici" = "menos mal que (debíamos ser) éramos amigos". Vanno benissimo ma non è quello che sto cercando. 

Grazie


----------



## Neuromante

Bueno... sí que se trata de unas interjecciones, todas ellas con matices y diferencias que parece que no aprecias (Y varias además son localismos muy localistas, sin sentido fuera de un determinado lugar, lo cual las hace aún más difíciles de traducir, visto el uso del "voseo")
Al margen: Has trufado -Gratuitamente- tus mensajes de frases en inglés, (Está prohibido usarlo en este foro, por cierto. Ya las borrará algún moderador) sin darte cuenta que se produce exactamente el mismo problema en la traducción tanto con el español como con el italiano al y desde el inglés.
Por otro lado de entrada dices que te gustaría que las propuestas de traducción que tú propones sean correctas, pero después peleas para demostrarnos que ni las que te hacen ni esas tuyas lo son. Y cuando te explican que el problema está en que es imposible traducir un interjección literalmente (A veces pides una traducción literal, a veces una exacta, a veces una correcta... a veces...) exiges (Curioso verbo para pedir algo) exactitud literal no literal


Ademas de decir que no te están dando traducciones para los contextos que has puesto Y resulta que no hay la más mínima sombra de contexto en ninguno de tus post. Quizás simplemente es que no distingues entre "contexto" y las frases que has aportado de entrada. Quizás si de verdad nos dieras el contexto (Quizás bastaría con explicar lo que quieres decir. Por favor: Sin traducir al inglés)



Tranquilo: La metáfora se entiende perfectamente. Viene a decir que has confundido la comunicación dentro de un idioma con el uso mecánico de los diccionarios. Estás intentando que te busquemos una forma literal y monolítica de expresar algo (Que para más INRI es una interjección) en otro idioma, saltándonos todas las reglas gramaticales, de uso y hasta psicológicas que rigen el español, por un lado, y el italiano por otro. Quizás con un poco de contexto... pero lo dudo.


----------



## Fiorentinus

Gente, io sinceramente sono grato delle vostre risposte. Non volevo offendere nessuno e scusate se vi ho dato quell'impressione. Cercavo soltanto di tradurre all'italiano un'espressione (non un'interiezione) che evidentemente non esiste tale e quale. Quindi tradurrò "se suponía que éramos amigos" con "pensavo che fossimo amici" visto che è quella che si avvicina di più al significato che avrebbe il verbo "suponer" in spagnolo. 

Grazie ancora per il vostro aiuto!


----------



## King Crimson

Ciao Fiorentinus,
qualche considerazione su questa interessante discussione:
- in quale punto ti hanno detto che il condizionale di "dovere" non andava bene? Secondo me, se accettiamo che "dovere" sia una traduzione adeguata possiamo usare sia il condizionale sia l'indicativo (ovviamente, con una differenza di sfumature). La discussione che hai postato nel forum IE infatti dice (post #4) che quello che ti era stato contestato da qualcuno in questa discussione non era l'uso del condizionale, bensì l'uso di "dovere" _tout court
_- se accetti l'uso di "dovere" (in base alle risposte che ti hanno dato nell'altro forum), sia come traduzione di "suponer" sia come traduzione dell'espressione inglese allora la discussione è chiusa. Ti faccio notare però che tu stesso, nel post iniziale, esprimevi dubbi sull'adeguatezza di questa traduzione (suponer -> dovere)
- e qui veniamo ad un altro punto dolente, il contesto (come ti ha fatto notare anche qualche altro amico): per cominciare, nella discussione che hai postato nel forum IE, è riportato un dialogo completo con descrizione del contesto in cui si svolge, informazioni che qui sono invece mancanti. Inoltre, è da una quindicina di post che continuiamo a rincorrere proposte di traduzione, tutte rigettate sulla base di una non meglio specificata differenza di sfumature. Ora, visto che tu stesso ti esprimi molto bene in entrambe le lingue e in questa discussione sono intervenuti amici madrelingua sia spagnoli sia italiani, mi viene il dubbio che stiamo cercando l'araba fenice (conosci il detto? ... _Come l’araba fenice: Che vi sia_, _ciascun lo dice; Dove sia_, _nessun lo sa_)
Spero che prenderai queste osservazioni con spirito costruttivo


----------



## Fiorentinus

King Crimson said:


> nel forum IE infatti dice (post #4) che quello che ti era stato contestato da qualcuno in questa discussione non era l'uso del condizionale, bensì l'uso di "dovere" _tout court_



Sì, ecco perché l'ho detto: 


Mos_l said:


> A dire il vero *le tue traduzioni non hanno granchè senso in Italiano*.





Mos_l said:


> Credo che *negli esempi riportati nel tuo post iniziale "suponer" non si traduca con il verbo "dovere"*... a me personalmente suona male.



Forse non ho capito bene io ma lui ha detto che tutte le frasi da me tradotte non avevano molto senso e che non si potevano tradurre col verbo dovere (ho detto 'dovere' al condizionale semplicemente perché la prima frase "dovresti essere mio amico" ne faceva uso). 



King Crimson said:


> Se accetti l'uso di "dovere" (in base alle risposte che ti hanno dato nell'altro forum), sia come traduzione di "suponer" sia come traduzione dell'espressione inglese allora la discussione è chiusa. Ti faccio notare però che tu stesso, nel post iniziale, esprimevi dubbi sull'adeguatezza di questa traduzione (suponer -> dovere)




Ma certo che ne avevo dubbi, è per quello che vi ho posto la domanda. A me non suonava molto bene, ma siccome me l'aveva detto un madrelingua ho deciso di chiedervelo giusto per vedere se me l'avreste confermato. E invece la prima cosa che mi dite è che non va bene, ecco perché mi avete confuso un pochino! 



King Crimson said:


> E qui veniamo ad un altro punto dolente, il contesto (come ti ha fatto notare anche qualche altro amico): per cominciare, nella discussione che hai postato nel forum IE, è riportato un dialogo completo con descrizione del contesto in cui si svolge, informazioni che qui sono invece mancanti.



Ok devo ammettere che qui hai ragione. A dire il vero pensavo che l'avreste capito subito dal dialogo quello che intendevo. Ma ho capito di non esser stato chiaro e ho deciso di dare un po' più di contesto quando ho postato la domanda nell'altro forum. Il dialogo che gli ho dato è comunque molto simile a quello che ho dato a voi. L'unica differenza è, appunto, che gli ho dato tutto il contesto che potevo e riconosco che questo è stato un mio errore. 



King Crimson said:


> Inoltre, è da una quindicina di post che continuiamo a rincorrere proposte di traduzione, tutte rigettate sulla base di una non meglio specificata differenza di sfumature. Ora, visto che tu stesso ti esprimi molto bene in entrambe le lingue e in questa discussione sono intervenuti amici madrelingua sia spagnoli sia italiani, mi viene il dubbio che stiamo cercando l'araba fenice (conosci il detto? ... _Come l’araba fenice: Che vi sia_, _ciascun lo dice; Dove sia_, _nessun lo sa_)



No, non conoscevo il detto  però è quello che ripetevo prima: forse in Italiano non esiste questa sfumatura che sto cercando, è più che possibile! Non ho mai detto che dovesse esistere, anzi! 

Comunque nell'altro forum mi hanno detto di dire o "dovresti essere mio amico" o "pensavo tu fossi mio amico". Mi sa che non raggiungeremo mai un accordo... 

Grazie ancora per il vostro aiuto e scusate se mi sono arrabbiato un po'!_[...]_


----------



## Fiorentinus

Un madrelingua mi ha appena confermato nell'altro forum quello che vi dicevo prima, cioè che "se supone que sos mi amigo" non si può tradurre con "pensavo tu fossi mio amico" se si vuole conservare la sfumatura del verbo "suponer". Cito:

*Io sono d'accordo con te: sebbene non vi sia una grande differenza di significato tra le due espressioni, "se supone que" implica l'aspettativa di un certo comportamento, qualcosa che "dovrebbe essere così", sfumatura che si percepisce di meno in "pensavo tu fossi". Pertanto io userei proprio "tu dovresti essere la mia migliore amica".*

Tra l'altro mi hanno detto che nella lingua parlata si potrebbe dire "non dovevi essere la mia migliore amica?" frase che Mos_l ritiene sia inguardabile/inascoltabile (l'unica differenza sarebbe il 'non' aggiunto all'inizio). Cioè, non so più che dovrei pensare. 

Però, dato che molta gente ha suggerito l'uso della frase "dovresti essere mio amico", credo che sceglierò proprio questa. Anche perché me l'avevano già suggerita prima due madrelingua.

Le frasi in rosso, a proposito, sono frasi che erano in inglese. E poiché l'inglese non si può usare in questo forum sono state tradotte allo spagnolo e all'italiano...


----------



## Mos_l

Fiorentinus said:


> *.*
> 
> Tra l'altro mi hanno detto che nella lingua parlata si potrebbe dire "non dovevi essere la mia migliore amica?" frase che Mos_l ritiene sia inguardabile/inascoltabile (l'unica differenza sarebbe il 'non' aggiunto all'inizio). Cioè, non so più che dovrei pensare.




C'è una sfumatura che sembra tu non riesca a cogliere tra "non dovevi essere la mia migliore amica?" e "*Dovevi essere mio amico* stronzo/figlio di puttana!""...

Mi dispiace te la sia presa per i miei "inguardabile/inascoltabile" non voleva essere un'offesa personale, volevo solo avvertirti che le frasi da te tradotte sono scorrette e, a me, personalmente, suonano orrende. Non solo per il "dovevamo essere bla bla" ma anche per tutto il resto, che suona farragginoso... 

"*Dovevamo essere amici...* " è una frase che nessun italiano madrelingua direbbe, almeno che non sia un bambino che fa baruffa con l'amico che gli ha fatto un dispetto  ("Dovevamo essere amici...  Uffa!") 
O due naufraghi su di un isola deserta che avrebbero dovuto rimanere amici per cavarsela... non devono combattere tra loro, non devono più essere nemici, ma amici, per affrontare le difficoltà assieme.


.


----------



## Fiorentinus

Mos_l said:


> C'è una sfumatura che sembra tu non riesca a cogliere tra "non dovevi essere la mia migliore amica?" e "*Dovevi essere mio amico* stronzo/figlio di puttana!"".



E ce ne un'altra che tu sembri non cogliere tra "se supone que somos amigos" y "pensaba que éramos amigos".

Comunque certo che c'è una sfumatura diversa, hai ragione. Ma io mi riferivo più che altro all'uso del verbo 'dovere' nelle frasi, che tu avevi detto non si poteva usare per tradurre 'suponer'. Comunque non ti preoccupare, se a te non sembra corretto è la tua opinione e la puoi dare. Ci sono molte frasi sia in inglese che in spagnolo che io non direi proprio mai che vengono pur sempre dette da molte persone e.g. "cuando el coche me golpeó --> cuando el coche me ha golpeado" (típico de los españoles) o "te pedí que te fueras --> te pedí que te vayas". Ma non divaghiamo dall'argomento centrale  

E hai ragione! Non voglio che litighiamo... voglio solo risolvere questa cosa


----------



## Chatito

Fiorentinus said:


> E ce ne un'altra che tu sembri non cogliere tra "se supone que somos amigos" y "pensaba que éramos amigos".
> 
> Comunque certo che c'è una sfumatura diversa, hai ragione. Ma io mi riferivo più che altro all'uso del verbo 'dovere' nelle frasi, che tu avevi detto non si poteva usare per tradurre 'suponer'. Comunque non ti preoccupare, se a te non sembra corretto è la tua opinione e la puoi dare. Ci sono molte frasi sia in inglese che in spagnolo che io non direi proprio mai che vengono pur sempre dette da molte persone e.g. "cuando el coche me golpeó --> cuando el coche me ha golpeado" (típico de los españoles) o "te pedí que te fueras --> te pedí que te vayas". Ma non divaghiamo dall'argomento centrale
> 
> E hai ragione! Non voglio che litighiamo... voglio solo risolvere questa cosa



Ciao Fiorentinus, da tempo que non entravo in questo foro.
Per le due prime frasi che sono al passato e che non sono per niente gentili, piuttosto un forte rimprovero, non mi risulta che "suponer" si rispechi in "dovere". Per mantenere l'intensità del richiamo io tradurrei con una frase interrogativa corta che mette in dubbio essere amici, cioè: 
*Non eravamo amici? figlio di puttana!...
Non dicevi di essere mio amico? figlio di puttana! ...

*Per le altre due frasi, al presente, che sono piuttosto una supplica (¡por favor!) può andar bene la tua traduzione iniziale:
*Devi essere mio amico! Ti prego, non farmi questo!
Siamo amici, vero? Ti prego, non farme questo!

*Cari saluti dal Messico,
Chatito


----------



## Fiorentinus

Chatito said:


> Per mantenere l'intensità del richiamo io tradurrei con una frase interrogativa corta che mette in dubbio essere amici, cioè:
> *Non eravamo amici? figlio di puttana!...
> Non dicevi di essere mio amico? figlio di puttana! ...
> 
> *Chatito



Ho capito quello che hai detto e mi piacciono le frasi  ma ancora non capisco perché certe persone continuino a dire che si dovrebbe dire "dovresti essere mio amico" se non è così. Sembra che le stesse frasi tradotte dall'inglese all'italiano vogliano il condizionale del verbo dovere e quelle tradotte dallo spagnolo all'italiano vogliano altri tempi nonché altri verbi. Comunque *secondo me* andrebbero bene quasi tutte le frasi che m'avete dato finora fuorché "pensavo tu fossi mio amico".


----------

